# Lime on dirt floor



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Our barn and the stall our 2 ND's sleep in has a dirt floor. I've recently started putting livestock grade lime down in the heavy pee areas, then straw on top for bedding. I get the lime from TSC, 50lb bag for under around $5. It's powdery with some granular. Anyway, when I put this stuff down, the goats are all into it, pawing at the lime, sniffing, tasting the stuff. The bag says it is non caustic and safe to use around livestock so I hope they considered that goats will try and eat everything. Do any of you use lime on your dirt-floor pens? The goats should be okay ingesting a little?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I use lime by the bagfuls..........everyone is still alive. Ducks,rabbits,geese,turkeys,chickens,goats....everything gets lime here because I hate smelling anything foul....lol


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I have a dirt floor where my wethers are and wood floor where my doe is. I use a combination of lime and DE on the floors and then cover it with straw or undesirable hay. Seems to do the trick and everyone is alive.


----------

